#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  ΤΕΕ:Προκήρυξη εξετάσεων για χορήγηση άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος - Σεπτέμβριος 2010

## Xάρης

Προκήρυξη εξετάσεων για χορήγηση άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος - Σεπτέμβριος 2010

Στο pdf αρχείο του συνδέσμου θα δείτε:
Τι δικαιολογητικά απαιτούνταιΠού θα ρωτήσετε για περισσότερες πληροφορίεςΤι ισχύει για τους μηχανικούς του εξωτερικούΠώς γίνονται οι εξετάσεις
Υποβολή αιτήσεων μέχρι *15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010*
Ώρες υποβολής αιτήσεων: 09:00~13:00

Δείτε κι *ΑΥΤΑ*

----------

